# PLF - PrimeLife Corporation



## farmboy (22 June 2005)

Anyone with a clue to what's happening with PrimeLife (PLF) - up 4 1/2% and in the 1st 25 minutes turned over more than in any single day for the last 6 months. Reaction to VLL?


----------



## silent knight (23 June 2005)

*Re: PrimeLife Kick (PLF)*

Stock is of interest to me because of the involvement of the chairman and his associate. It was a mess and probably still is. Every so often there is a volume spike eg 4/2 6/5 2/6 which I feel probably reflect someone's very long term evaluation. The other volume spikes did not produce the price increase yesterdays did,though I need more proof before I will regard it as moving out of a downtrend


----------



## Dutchy3 (18 February 2007)

Perhaps of some interest in the weeks / months ahead. 

The pattern is rather weak ... and yet is wedging.

Could be lost and aimless too ...

On the watchlist


----------



## Dutchy3 (29 March 2007)

Look here's a close up after the recent decline ...

15 - 20% should be possible as I call 100 weekly support and 125 - 135 an area of previous resistance ...

Signal day today ...


----------



## Glenhaven (29 March 2007)

I have a reasonably significant holding this stock and I keep thinking it looks like it will run. 

The results of the Babcock and Brown discussions are long overdue, and no word from the company. 

Maybe something is about to break.


----------



## Clubsharer (31 May 2007)

Yes it is indeed broken.  Yesterday the stock rose sharply to 1.20 but ended the day at 1.145.  I'll wait for the market to stabilise before I make any solid sense of it all.


----------



## Glenhaven (31 May 2007)

The announcement re the Babcock and Brown agreement initially pushed the price up, however, I cannot see how the agreement is such a good deal for PLF holders. In fact it looks like a good deal for Babcock and Brown.

I think that the reality of the agreement set in and the price fell back. It is interesting that the deal will not go well at a price lower than $1.15 as this is the fixed price of the new issue.

Mt best guess is that the price will settle at around $1.20 when the dust settles.


----------

